# R-e-s-p-e-c-t



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

How much spiritual merit does this virtue contain?  Do you convey mutual respect for others as you respect yourself, or do you mandate others earn your respect from point zero? That is to say, some people believe that other people deserve some level of respect as living, breathing human beings in that they are alive by the choice of the Almighty and thus should be considered as sacred a life as the Christ's.  What is your stance on general every-day respect and does it differ from courtesy?


----------



## Flying Crane (May 31, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How much spiritual merit does this virtue contain? Do you convey mutual respect for others as you respect yourself, or do you mandate others earn your respect from point zero? That is to say, some people believe that other people deserve some level of respect as living, breathing human beings in that they are alive by the choice of the Almighty and thus should be considered as sacred a life as the Christ's. What is your stance on general every-day respect and does it differ from courtesy?


 
Yes, on a basic human level everyone deserves respect, which would be similar to courtesy.

On an interaction level, I kind of feel everyone deserves a basic level of respect until they prove otherwise, thru their own actions.  Then they need to work extra hard to earn it back.  You only get one chance to make a first impression, and the first impression is the strongest.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 31, 2006)

I find respect to be a necessary gift to everyone I encounter initially.  I treat people at a level that, as you mentioned, they are granted as fellow travelers in this world.  Typically, people are greeted and treated as friends at the onset.  My faith drives this response in me.  I am not bound, however, to raise the level of this respect in cases where people do not deserve it and it can decrease to a level where I do no more than respect their right to exist.

On the other side of this, I expect others to treat me similarly.


----------



## heretic888 (May 31, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How much spiritual merit does this virtue contain?


 
That depends on your definition of "spiritual". To some people it's just a synonymn for "feels good".

If you are talking about mystical development, then ethics plays little role in this outside of the disciplining and controlling of the self. According to the accounts of the mystics and contemplatives, when the self is finally mastered (and thus transcended) then genuine morality naturally comes forth.

However, ethical behavior per se does not in and of itself result in spiritual transformation. This does not mean ethics should not be pursued for its own sake, mind you, but we need to be perfectly honest here.

Laterz.


----------



## Kacey (May 31, 2006)

I find demonstrating respect to be a social value rather than a spiritual one. Certainly, there are people and concepts I respect which are of spiritual origin, but I do not consider respect spiritual.


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2006)

Aretha Franklin said it the best RESPECT is what you need for me!!!
Terry


----------



## heretic888 (May 31, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I find demonstrating respect to be a social value rather than a spiritual one. Certainly, there are people and concepts I respect which are of spiritual origin, but I do not consider respect spiritual.


 
I agree completely.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 3, 2006)

Well said, Kacey!


----------



## Carol (Jun 4, 2006)

For me it contains quite a bit of spiritual merit.  My scriptures have a line "As thou deemest thyself, so deem others."   There are very similar verses in Jewish and Christian scriptures.

That to me is not something to read and nod in agreement, it is something to be lived at the behest of the Almighty God.  This is not a mere suggestion...it is something to be fulfilled. 

While I am not qualified to interpret Judeo-Christian scripture...I can't help but notice the importance (and please forgive me if I am misquoting):  Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.  Christians call that the Golden Rule.

Jewish scripture calls the same line the First Mitzvah and says: Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.  That is the entire law, the rest is commentary.  

The golden rule.  The entire law.  To me, those are powerful words.

While I can't tell anyone how to live by their scriptures...and I certainly do not want to be the judge of who is a good religious person and who is not...respect to me is something that is very spiritual.  

If one had respect for another, would one cheat another?  Lie to another?  Steal from another?   Harm another in any way?  

Respect is so strong, for it not only can bring out the good in another person...but it can also be vigorous, enough to bring out the good in us, sometimes while silencing the darker parts of ourselves in the process.  It is through respect that we can voluntarily and delightedly see the benefits of living the other values in our belief system.

It's a powerful quality....and one that must be lived.

(in my opinion, anyway)


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

As an Army brat, the rank gave time-honor-respect-trust-& knowlage to pass on to the lower ranks.The privote had no respect-they were groung pounders or grunts.The Pfc were ranks as E-2 & only little respect from E-1.The E-3 now with rocker bar had little  over E-1 & 2.E-4 the corpral at the time I was in (now dropped rank from what I here)often took over when the Sgt. or Sgt 1st class had a short task.So repect was given to those you looked up to.In turn they gave certain privligas.Like passes-no K-p.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 4, 2006)

Courtesy is what any person who isnt a threat to you deserves as a fellow human being. Respect is earned.


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree.P.S. She sula did you receive the item of which we talked of?


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry forgot an ( s).It should be She sulsa.


----------

